# Ruby Video :)



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

We're getting in on the video craze here  lol.

We had a quiet morning at home in our PJ's and took some video of our little monkey. First ones are Ruby jumping with my sister, I swear she (my sister) thinks Ruby's a horse, lol.

Jumping 33cm

Jumping 30cm

Just having a play:

Ruby Playing


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

PS: You might have to play them twice, they seem to play a bit funny the first time.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I love it!!! I love seeing the chis in "action".


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

How cute!

This is great...I lvoe this video stuff  

Giz likes watching, especially when their is sound involved.. :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I enjoyed watching the videos!! I wish I had a camera (that worked!) that I could hook up to my computer and share videos of Britney! 


Your home is Very nice, the scenary looked wonderful!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Ruby is even more beautiful in action!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Guys!



SunnyFLMum said:


> This is great...I lvoe this video stuff
> 
> 
> > I'm loving these vids too, kinda makes them all more 'real' lol!


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

wow! these zippyvideos are getting more and more popular!

Zippy is adorable  and I love your siggy :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Awww ruby is so well trained - I love the vid of her playing she reminds me so much of my 2 - she is the exact same colour  and your house is HUGE :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

These vids are great!!! i think it makes it more real too! chi's in action! and sometimes on pictures they dont always look what they seem, so vids are great!!! 

Ruby looks gorgeous! i enjoyed te videos!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome videos! Ruby is gorgeous!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwwww...Ruby is just beautiful. She has such a great disposition...and is very athletic! I love hearing your sister's accents....and her jammies are great! What a great Aunt Ruby has!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love seeing ruby play


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:love5: She always GORGEOUS!

Stinky say: My mom is jealous of your coat Ruby and she wants me to have something like it.. :roll: but since she keeps cutting it to keep me cool I doubt is gonna work..lol :wink: moms!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ruby is absolutely stunning  

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

very nice  I love your buffett?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ruby is a lil princess she is jst gorg!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow miss agility over there lol! goooo ruby!


----------



## xKoozex (Jun 27, 2005)

Thats an awesome video, you got yourself a little show dog there :wink:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Ruby is gorgeous!! She needs to go into agility!! lol. What a jumper


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

hehe, thanks guys, she's a funny little thing!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Wow she looks great. I love the one with her playing with her stuffed toy. She looks so fun and playful. You got a beautiful baby there... but you already know that! :wink:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Love the videos!
Ruby is adorable!


----------

